# GPS SD / MicroSD Card, Texas Coast



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Recent discussions here about this one lately.









Texas One | Standard Mapping


The Texas ONE E-Card is a GPS map that replaces the generic base map on your GPS.This mapping product spans the coastline of Texas.The Classic Package offers high resolution aerial imagery, local names of waterways and land features, built in waypoints, routes & trails compatibility, and built...




www.standardmap.com


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Sublime said:


> Recent discussions here about this one lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, for Texas that would be the one I'd suggest. I've got the Navionics Platinum + on my skiff, and buddy runs the Texas one card on his (same GPS, skiff models, etc.) and I like that one better.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

I have the Navionics Platinum +. I really don't use GPS much, unless it is dark, foggy, or I am running a tight trail that I have marked on my machine. I pretty much know my bay, and run by sight. I don't even have a transducer hooked up.


----------



## Samwright (12 mo ago)

Is the Texas One chip good for navigating Baffin Bay?
I have heard that Baffin buries a lot of lower units.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyone have any info on how up to date the standard mapping imagery is?


----------

